# what is best collar or fleece dog harness



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,
has anyone experience with a fleece dog harness?

http://www.dog-harnesses.co.uk/index.php

Cider is only 3 months old and he is walking quite nicely on the lead, but I don't know what is best for him to get in the near future.
I heard that harnesses might even make it easier for dogs to pull as they can put their whole body weight into it. 
At puppy classes they sell these fleecy dog harnesses and Cider actually got one borrowed for me to try ( would not buy one now, because he is growing so fast. The harness has to be the right fit, to do a good job, thats what they told me)
They look actually really comfortable for the a dog!
What do you think? Is there more control over the dog with collar or harness?
Bini


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a pink collar :laugh:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

personally i don't like harnesses unless your wanting them to pull something or perhaps attached to your bike. 


if he walk well on his collar i wouldn't change it. 

on a harness your lead ataches to the middle of the dogs back (most harness designs are like this some do differ) this way the dog can spin in any direction.


----------



## Doggs (Jul 10, 2011)

*Stop - Pull Harness*

I personally would use a stop-pull harness. They have 2 fleece-type things that rest on the dog's chest (everything is fully adjustable) and a strap that once you have found the right size for your dog you can lock so it wont keep sliding. Then at the end of the strap is where you attatch your lead. It's very useful - but quite hard to get on if you have a restless dog trying to get out of it and bite it! 

Link here

I would suggest a small for 3 months probably a medium for a larger Cockapoo


----------



## Doggs (Jul 10, 2011)

If your dog walks on his collar now and you feel he isnt lunging at things when he gets excited then I would stick to a collar though


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

We have been practising walking Biscuit on a lead with collar in the garden over the last week ... it was not going well as she simply hopped along on her two back legs like a bouncy kangaroo, trying to bite the lead 

Yesterday we bought a stop-pull harness with very soft furry front. After the initial trauma of getting it on (pantomine farce springs to mind) we went up and down our very quiet road and it's brilliant!!!! No more hopping, she just walks along by our side  She loves it and is so much calmer now she's able to go out and about as she was sick of the sight of our very small back garden. 

It's easy to get her away from things we don't want her to go in (other dog's poo, copious amounts of bird poo on pavements - yuck, I never realised just what's lying about before). Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive brought a gentle leader havent used it yet but others have on here they say it's really good.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Our trainer told us to use a collar and lead to train loose lead walking and when you are in a rush and haven't got time for training while out on your walk then use a harness.

Haven't got a harness yet though as wasn't sure what type?! Are the fleece ones just for pups?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Used this technique to stop Poppy from pulling.

http://www.xtradog.com/shop/harnesses/fleece-harnesses.html

She now walks to heal on a loose lead on her collar, I use a harness for Flyball and if I am walking her on a long lead in areas with livestock.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Our trainer told us to use a collar and lead to train loose lead walking and when you are in a rush and haven't got time for training while out on your walk then use a harness.
> 
> Haven't got a harness yet though as wasn't sure what type?! Are the fleece ones just for pups?


no, for any age, have a look at the start of this thread, I put the website up for it 
Thank you for these useful informations


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Both my girls have a harness, Maisy is 14 months and Ellie 5 and half months.

I find they walk much better with them on than they do with a collar and lead, I feel much more in control and Maisy doesn't pull so much that she nearly chokes herself likes she does with the collar!

I have got a canny collar for Maisy too and that's fab  ( You've probably guessed by now she pulls a lot when we go out!! )


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

If trained correct dogs shouldn't need harnesses (this is my opinion) I am surprised the trainer is suggesting it so soon, i would at least try with collar first. If you require anything i would go for a halti. Halti's allow the dog to open close mouth drink and eat and work very well as you lead from below the bottom jaw- as its impossible for them to pull if they try their head turns sideways which gives you more control, they may resist wearing it to begin with but if you make it positive like give a treat and start by just ptting over nose without doing it up it shouldnt take long (the prinicple is a bit like reins on a horse, but no bit obviously! it would be impossible to control a horse from the neck as this is where all the power is!) so as you know a harness has the lead attatch to back of neck so you have no control and dog will still pull. i'm not a lover of chokers either. Remember when buying a collar the width should be double the width of one vertibrae (I just can't spell that word!!) this ensures no damage is done to the neck bones. hope this helps as I said its just my opinion. good luck with the training.


----------

